# Вопросы про межпозвонковую грыжу



## Владимир39 (14 Июл 2019)

Здравствуйте!

Опишу ситуацию. В январе 2019 появилась неприятная тянущая боль в районе крестца. В течении следующих 2 месяцев она усилилась раза в 2 и стала пекущей. Боль полностью проходила при ходьбе более 30мин., или после упражнений популярного комплекса "Крокодил" и растяжек с прижатием колена к груди, или на утро после хорошего сна, но возвращалась уже в течении 5 минут сидения. Несколько раз было покалывание в левой ноге, но оно больше не повторялось. Наклоны вперед и назад боль не вызывали.

МРТ показало грыжу L5/S1 5мм, стеноз 10мм. Ну и еще спондилез S1, Шморли, гипертрофию связок, заострение лимбусов...

Невролог-вертебролог постучал молоточком, назначил уколы, ЛФК, физио, массаж и мануалку. Врач ЛФК пощупал спину, удивился, что такие слабые мышцы (не смотря на регулярные подтягивания и жим лежа), временно запретил жим, дал 5 страниц распечаток с ЛФК и пояснил, как делать некоторые из них. Если делать все, то это на пол дня, поэтому я выбрал то, что больше понравились.

Уколы (релаксанты, антивосполительные, витамины) совсем не помогли. Физиопроцедуры и массаж пока не делал (финансовые трудности), ЛФК - постоянно.

В течении следующих 2 месяцев боль усилилась еще раза в 2, стала сильно мешать сну. В крестце она стала колющей, но не сильной, появляется при сидении и резких движениях. А в области средних ягодичных мышц и в районе L2-L5 появилась жгучая боль. Особенно донимает в ягодичных, когда сижу за компьютером. Крокодил помогать перестал, только ходьба и растяжки. Но однажды я вдруг заметил, что боль уменьшилась раза в полтора и так остается до сих пор.

Тогда я забыл задать врачам некоторые вопросы, а некоторые появились позже, и я хочу задать их вам.

1. Боль усиливается в статических положениях, особенно сидя. Кратковременные перерывы помогают мало. Как же совместить болезнь и сидячую работу? Мне нужно восстановить трудоспособность, но именно моя работа, кажется, мешает это сделать!

2. Какие упражнения делать в перерывах?

3. Может ли случиться обострение или увеличиться размер грыжи, даже если я буду правильно наклоняться и не буду поднимать тяжести? Если да, то по каким причинам и как этого избежать?

4. Какие именно мышцы нужно укреплять при L5/S1 (напишите, пожалуйста, названия)?

5. Можно ли мне сейчас делать жим лежа на полу с небольшим весом (скажем, 40кг) или хотя бы отжимания с небольшим утяжелением (10кг на спине). Я теряю форму, а у меня она и так плохая.

6. В сети при L5/S1 очень советуют обратную гиперэкстензию на кухонном столе ("Хвост скорпиона"), и я включил ее в свою программу (ноги сильно не поднимаю и не фиксирую). Можно ее делать? Можно подвесить на ноги утяжеление? Мой вес всего 60кг при росте 179, без утяжелений мышцы устают мало.

7. В распечатках от врача была и планка, и "лодочка" в нескольких вариантах, мне даже сказали, что ее нужно делать с утяжелениями. Хочу спросить про все эти упражнения для укрепления мышц - сколько делать повторов, сколько подходов, сколько секунд отдых между подходами? Лодочку больше советовали в изометрическом варианте. Сколько секунд ее держать?

8. Есть ли смысл купить какой-то тренажер?

9. Иногда все-же нужно бывает поднять что-то тяжелое (ремонт, переезд, покупки). Есть какие-то рекомендации кроме как - не округлять спину и поднимать вес двумя руками?

Если вы ответите ХОТЯ-БЫ НА НЕСКОЛЬКО ИЛИ ДАЖЕ ОДИН из этих вопросов, очень поможете! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## La murr (14 Июл 2019)

@Владимир39, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир39 (14 Июл 2019)

Снимков много, наверное, просто загружу всю папку:
https://yadi.sk/d/nwm4Ajq0bYmQ5w


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Июл 2019)

В идеале: пройти лечение у врача-мануального терапевта, владеющего мышечными техниками, который поможет подобрать нужный комплекс ЛФК.


----------



## Владимир39 (17 Июл 2019)

А что именно делает мануальная терапия в случаях с грыжами - способствует расслаблению мышц?


----------

